# Need Advice - Larger Interior Shot w/People



## Bgagnon127 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi All,
So I took this concept shot for the company I work for, for an advertisement. They liked the potential so much that they want me to actually bring my studio equipment in and light it so it looks professional. I have a decent amount of knowledge of light and have a smallish studio at home with plenty of strobes (I think, 11 total) to light this set. However most of the lighting I've done is smaller stuff like portraits so this will pose a challenge for sure. 

Since it's such a large area to light, I'm thinking I'll bounce at least 4 heads of the ceiling for most of my fill, and then use 4 or so heads for the key light coming from the left of the scene. I wish I had large 6 foot diffusers to shoot through for the key lights, but I don't. Anyone have any ideas about a material that I can pickup locally and use to get the same result? Any other pointers or things I should be considering is well appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## KmH (Aug 30, 2013)

You should be able to rent the size of diffusion panels you want.

Contact the Rhode Island Film and TV office - Welcome to the RI Film & TV Office


----------



## Bgagnon127 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Keith!


----------

